
The 100-Year-Old Man Who Lives in the Future - edw519
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-10/the-100-year-old-man-who-lives-in-the-future
======
zeveb
I'd like to see more details regarding what exactly his vision consists of.

